# How to make slope grade away from house?



## ans630 (Feb 20, 2007)

On one side of the house, the grade slopes towards rather than away from the house. What is the best way to change it to slope away from the house? I would appreciate specifics about what material, natural (soil, land fill etc) or otherwise to use and how to go about doing it. I do have some shrubs in a strip of mulch about 4 feet wide along this problem side of the house.

Thanks.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

You may have to use a bobcat to move the soil.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

It would be better if you could provide a picture, but what you may have to do is to build a retaining wall about 10 ft. from your house and then grade the soil near the house away towards the retaining wall. Along the retaining wall edge, you may need to install a drain pipe and route that drain pipe away.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Bobcat would do the job quickly. a shovel is the ole fashioned way. Usually can be done with dirt already on site. You do not want to add too much dirt or you could start getting too high up your foundation. Picture would help.


----------



## anotherview (Apr 6, 2007)

*Bobcat--but how, which one??*

I saw a Hometime in which a Bobcast was used to scoop up inches at a time, and found a local place that rents one for ~200/day.

But then I visited the Bobcat site and they have dozens of models, and did not mention using it for scooping.

How do I scoop?

How do I know I am getting the right one?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

You'll need to rent one that has a bucket. 

If I were you, I would rent one of those ride on/walk behind scoopers instead of a bobcat. It'll be easier to control, and you won't demolish your house or roll over. Bobcats are not toys for the inexperienced. Check out the Toro Dingo.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/home_improvement/1276301.html

http://www.toro.com/professional/sws/loader/wheel/index.html


----------



## anotherview (Apr 6, 2007)

*But will it scoop the turf?*

I read the article about the Toro. That would seem to work, but realize we have more to do than we would have had at the old Suburban house lot.

When the pond out front was built before we bought, the soil seems to have been deposited so that there is a lot of work to do.

We need to make a long low spot for drainage. Maybe a 200' long, then 3 to 7 foot wide low place. 

My big question is first was I just seeing things when I saw the Bobcat on TV lower its bucket to catch 3" or so of turf and drive forward to cut a path? That is what we want to do. We would repeat to get what we need. Then, we also need to get the 6 " over 10' slope away from the house.

Then the next question is whether the Toro or other walk behind could cut the path?

Thanks.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Two points, if the magnitude of the amount of work you need to do is so great, and if you personally feel comfortable using a Bobcat, then by all means go ahead and rent the Bobcat. You'll get things done much quicker.

I think the benefit of the Bobcat is speed and power, while the benefit of the toro is precision and flexibility.


----------

